# two mile jetty C.M.



## Flyersfan

Where exactly is the 2 mile jetty, and can people still fish from it?


----------



## davehunt

Flyersfan,

2 mile jetty is the jetty protecting the Cape May Inlet. If you go to the south end of Wildwood Crest (Diamond beach which is actually part of Lower Township) you can access it from either the beach or from Pacific Aveneue. It is former Coast Guard property and is still marked as such. 

iYou can access the jetty between October 15th and April 15th. 

I know there is a pretty good map on the internet, I'll search around for the link and post it when I find it.

Good luck & tight lines!


----------



## davehunt

Correction, the Wildlife refuge and the jetty are open to the public from October 1 to MArch 31

here is the link

http://capemay.fws.gov/PublicAccessCM.html#Two Mile Beach

GO RANGERS 

PS, never thought I be saying this but as a Giants fan, I sure as hell hope the Eagles win the division, that will hurt a lot less then the Cowboys!


----------



## Flyersfan

*2 mile*

Dave, thanks for the info on 2 mile jetty....
My Dad lives in the Villas and when I went up we fished the rocks
at the canal North C.M., I heard that 2 mile can be a hot spot....,
and as for the Giants my wife grew up in Chatham NJ and is a
Giants, Yankees fan. If it's gotta be.. the Giants or the Redskins above the Eagles.....but not the Cowboys. I think we share that
thought.....BUT COME ON DAVE GO RANGERS !!!!!
give me a break
:barf:


----------



## davehunt

Hey, it could worse, I could be an Islanders or Devils fan


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Newsflash... the Cowboys are dead! I hear they made them walk home after that second half in Philly last Sunday....


----------



## Flyersfan

*Eagles kill Cowboys*

Big game tonight Jake,
Devils at our house
I'll be up in town to visit
Flyers tonight
Philly Diner Sunday for scraple

Go Flyers


----------



## cocoflea

Just remeber who won Lord Stanley cup


----------



## eaglesfanguy

*E A G L E S*

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS 

E
A
G
L
E
S
EAGLES!


----------



## Flyersfan

You got that right !
Eaglesfanguy.....
Santa brought me all new Eagles gear!
And get this he knew I would be at my In-laws in Atlanta...
I tell ya that Santa he really amazes me.
Saturday night...I hope the Giants fans will be watching.
E..A..G..L..E..S..
EAGLES


----------



## Flyersfan

Ohh COCO
the Flyers did win the Stanley Cup.
They were the first expansion team to do so, and they did it twice,
and they did it back to back....
so


----------



## cocoflea

remember the song says "What have you done for me lately"


----------



## Flyersfan

You know Coco, you're not this first one to say that to me, but
I'm a typical Philly fan I'll just remember the GOOD OLE DAYS...
And like Zepp "Our time is gonna come."


----------



## davehunt

Happy Holidays to all.

If it must be, better the Eagles than the Cowboys. I have to be honest though, this season was such a let down that I probably won't even watch any of the playoffs.

With that said, I like the Eagles and the Pats for the big dance.

Good luck Jim Fassel, Thanks for all of your hard work!

Here's wishing everyone a Happy and Healthy New Year!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

I'm not really a fan, but I will watch a good game. Unfortunately, a lot of the Eagles' wins this year were fugly. It took a team as beat up as the Deadskins to make us look good, and we still lost another player. Philadelphia teams are known for choking -- I would never bet on the Beagles in a big game. They wanted a new stadium, and they got it. If they're not wearing superbowl rings in February, there will be a lot of backpeddling going on.

I wonder if they can use the rubble from the Vet to make a reef? If I remember right it cost $50 million back in the day... hate to see all that end up as landfill!

And since I'm "carping" about Philadelphia, I'd sure like to see them put a fishing pier in. Dave & Buster's raised their parking to $8.00, so I don't know how often I'll be using my neighborhood pier. Theres a beautiful deepwater pier right next to the Ben Franklin Bridge, just one good cast away from the shipping channel. Dare to dream....

Gawd I've got cabin fever already. Isn't even January yet.... Hope I make it to April!


----------



## davehunt

Jake,

I here ya!

It's going to be a long 3 and a half months.

I went bow hunting for the last time (this year) on Sunday Morning. When my buddy and I walked out of the woods I immediatley started making plans for April.

This settles it, I need to hit Lotto so I can spend the 1st quarter of the year in Florida!!!


----------



## cocoflea

Cabin fever has hit me also I doing more channal surfing and book reading video watching and it's still not working Hurry up Springtime!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings David!

Yeah, watching those fishing shows on tv never made me feel better. In fact, they made the itch worse! Theres just no substitute for real fishing....


----------



## outcastn41

there is no need to fish the rock pile at the inlet, fishing under the toll bridge it's great, may and june, you can catch blues weaks tog stipers and flounder just wade out on the start of the incoming tide. great spot to fish without walking to the jetty.by the way flyers rule!!!

buddha:jawdrop:


----------



## plove53

I like fishing under the toll bridge also… I use to like it when I use to be able to drive my jeep up to the water… now parking is eh.

flyers rule!!! No I think you meant to say the RANGERS rule… LOL


----------



## Flyersfan

I'm caught between trying to get out on the jetty before they close it on April 1 and timing the Striper run. Maybe I'll just forget about the jetty and go visit dad when the water warms up a little.

OOh... no plove he was right. Flyers rule


----------



## davehunt

Flyersfan,

I've never fished the jetty, when I'm down there it's either by the toll bridge or up to the other side of the island and fish the rocks in North Wildwood.

plove53,
I hear you, it was great when you could pull in and park on the sand. I remeber when and why the stopped allowing it. My son and I happened to be on the Royal Flush on the night trip. As we passed through the drwa bridge we could see some guy with his new (looked that way) SUV swamped up to the doors in water. He had apparently driven out on the beach earlier and was attempting to leave after the tide had started to come in. He got stuck driving through the little creek that empty's the marsh. Shortly therafter the gate went up and no vehicles were allowed on the beach. Now we all have to park down the road and lug our gear to the beach (another reason I fish North Wildwood, I can park closer to the beach).

The one small silver lining is that since vehicle access was prohibitted, you no longer have to dodge the personal water craft that people had started launching from the beach!


----------



## RuddeDogg

*jetty*

there are plenty of good spots around the area. If you are familiar with the area, the jetty at higbee beach is good, the two jetties between the whalers cove in north cape may are good, the george redding bridge going into wildwood and the route 109 bridge goimnng into cape may are good. The half bridge in north wildwood at dads place marina is good too.


----------



## Fizz.Ed.

RuddeDogg said it right. There are plenty of great places to fish all over Cape May County. From the Point jetties to Ocean City. Loads of bridges, jetties, sod banks, beaches, docks, piers, you name it. On any given night you can start in Cape May and work your way North catching fish all the way using any number of techniques. It's all breaking open now - in case you didn't know. Stripers are out there for the taking!  I'm heading out tonight and tomorrow - bridges tonight, Del. bay Sat..


----------



## Flyersfan

Ed,
thanks for the update, I'm going up right after Easter. I love fishing in my home state, nothing against the beaches down here in Va. It's just that NJ has more open shore line that is not
private property. Down here you get to fish longer and earlier each year, but it's hard to get access to the water. I know there is alot of shore line out there on the Eastern shore but it's a bit of a drive from Richmond. Besides when I go to NJ I can visit Mom, Pop and the other 100 or so relatives in Souf Jersey. And say hi to Lucy the elephant


----------



## Fizz.Ed.

Fan,

Now's the time to start fishing. My buddy and I went out yesterday (Sunday) and boated 40 Stripers - all but 4 were released unharmed, save for a hook in the jaw. We had another 40 or so hooked up but lost during the battle. It was non-stop action from 7am until 3:30pm when the wind chased us out. It was an awsome day!


----------



## davehunt

Fizz.Ed.

That's great news, glad to hear that the fish are biting. Unfortunately I, like FlyersFan, can't get down to Cape May County until after Easter 

Just wondering where you fished, also, has the surf fishing been any good? What are they biting on?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fizz.Ed.

Dave,
I haven't heard a lot about the surf - few fish here and there on fresh surf clam. We fished in the Deleware Bay - I'd rather not divulge the exact locale at this time, as only a few of us have been out there. We've been using bombers and other top water swimmers, including poppers. I haven't caught a fish under 24" and the biggest so far was 38". My dad and I caught another 30 Bass this morning. It has been a blast - we were the only boat out there today. It was a bit choppy, and bloody cold, but worth it!


----------



## davehunt

Fizz.Ed.

Thanks for the info, striper on a popper has got to be a kick in the A$$

Can't wait to get down there! April 17th can't come soon enough, I feel like a kid counting down the days til Christmas 

Tight Lines!


----------



## RuddeDogg

*stripers*

There are more than a few being caught, try the concrete ship in cape may point, alexander ave in the point, Higbees has had a few. The rips are doin good and reeds beach. I hear they are using Mackerel, clams, surface lures with orange bottoms at reeds, and buck tailin in the rips, white with a green worm.......


----------



## davehunt

RuddeDogg,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Seems like a lot of fish are staging in various parts of the bay just waiting for the right signals from Ma Nature to head upstream and spawn. Ol' Ma has been sending out alot of mixed signals so far, and this Spring (if you can call it that) has been cold, wet, and windy. Hopefully everything will be straightened out in a week or two....


----------

